# multi room set-up



## slim2fattycake (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a yamaha RX-V663 receiver. i would like to set up two speakers in the bathroom so that the girlfriend or i can listen to music in the shower. i dont know if i should have the settings on zone2, front b, or zone b. however, when i set it to front b, zone b, or presence, it says that its not available. the two speakers are connected and they are just small surround speakers. when i set it to zone2, it is available but i cannot get it to play. should i have front tower speakers or am i missing something else. thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

slim2fattycake said:


> I have a yamaha RX-V663 receiver. i would like to set up two speakers in the bathroom so that the girlfriend or i can listen to music in the shower. i dont know if i should have the settings on zone2, front b, or zone b. however, when i set it to front b, zone b, or presence, it says that its not available. the two speakers are connected and they are just small surround speakers. when i set it to zone2, it is available but i cannot get it to play. should i have front tower speakers or am i missing something else. thanks in advance for the help.


How is everything connected??? ... If you use zone b or zone 2, you have to assign the internal amps of the back surrounds to that zone; in that case your receiver has to be used as a 5.1 not 6.1 or 7.1 :yes:

If you have the "Front B" option ... I think it will be better; just connect the speakers there, and don't forget to turn off "speaker b" when watching movies (unless you want to ear it on the shower too) :bigsmile:


----------



## slim2fattycake (Aug 21, 2008)

lol ima scare my girlfriend. but when i go to the front b option, under it, it says that it is unavailable. no sound is coming from the shower speakers either. am i supposed to do something else to turn on the shower speakers?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

slim2fattycake said:


> ... when i go to the front b option, under it, it says that it is unavailable. no sound is coming from the shower speakers either. am i supposed to do something else to turn on the shower speakers?


We need to know how did you connected the speakers to the receiver ... :yes:

Is hard to say without that information ... but most likely is a set up on the receiver :bigsmile:


----------



## slim2fattycake (Aug 21, 2008)

man, i was lookin all over the remote for the function and in the settings but it was on the front of the receiver. i cant believe there isnt a button on the remote for the turn on of the zone B speakers. man i was going to use my universal remote to control everything but i guess thats not going to happen. im still going to try to scare my girlfriend and mess with the speakers when she is showering.  thanks for the help though.


----------



## slim2fattycake (Aug 21, 2008)

i dont think using zone b takes away from the 7.1 channel to 5.1 because i can have the zone a and zone b speaker sets to play together or shut off one. maybe, i have it the other way around. but it works.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

slim2fattycake said:


> i dont think using zone b takes away from the 7.1 channel to 5.1 because i can have the zone a and zone b speaker sets to play together or shut off one. maybe, i have it the other way around. but it works.


You're right ... but you're using speaker A and speaker B (or A+B in your case) :yes:

That is different than using zone 1 (main) and zone 2 ... :bigsmile:

To be able to use zone 2, you need to use the back surround speaker connections ... so instead of connecting a 7.1 for HT; you'll be able to use just 5.1 :yes:

With all this kind of receivers with different features is hard to tell ... specially when using common terms like "zone", according to the manual speaker A, B, and A+B is different than zone 1 and 2 :yes:


----------



## slim2fattycake (Aug 21, 2008)

yea, they need to give better descriptions in the manual and what every button that is on the front panel should be on the remote. lol.


----------

